# my version of ice capades



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

well on saturday two of my buddies and i decide to go to lake darling and catch some more eyes. we got out there at about 745am. there was no snow on the ice and no wind. we set up where we did the night before and were catchin a few fish. we decided to set up my clam 2000 so wed have a place to fish and warm up. well at about 230 or so the wind started to pick up. i decided to put the 20 lb propane tank behind the house so it wouldnt blow away. i was going to slush it down but we forgot the shovel at home. well my buddy decided to go change the lure on one of his rods set up outside. as soon as he stepped foot outside of the house that son of a gun was goin about 20 mph across the ice with the comletely full 20 lb tank dragging behind it. all three of us took off after it with no luck. we watched it head for the opposite shore. you could see it was getting close to bad ice and all of a sudden the propane tank dropped through like an anchor. after voicing many expletives about the situation (because my new camera i bought last year was inside it and bouncing across the ice) we came up with a master plan. luckilly there were other people out there i could obtain a rope from. well we decided the best way would be to approach it from the oposite shore. i figured there was a good chance i would be goin for a swim on this rescue mission so i took off al my ckothes and started the truck so id have a warm place to go and dry clothes to put on. i tied the rope around my waist and bellycrawled 200 yards out to the house (my buddy was 20 feet behind me holding the rope) i got up to the house but couldnt get the tank out of the water by pulling the hose. i figured if i got into the house it would spread the weight out a little more (and im not a real small guy at 6'3" 250) i managed to inch the house up to the edge of the water and get the tank. when i did this the ice was pushing down and water was coming on top. i yelled to my buddy and he pulled the rope just in time as the ice broke. i threw him the tank and decided to go for the camera. i inched the house up to the edge of the ice again but couldnt get the camera out of the water. i used a big rock to break a big chunk of ice and a stick to fish it out. i then tied the rope around my waist to the pull rope and had my buddy pull the rope right when more ice broke off. we managed to rescue all the gear and avoid getting to wet. it was scary as hell and whoever saw us was probably laughing their a$$e$ off. needless to say the keystones were good when we started fishing again! :beer:


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

Are you sure keystones didnt contribute to the problem in the first place?


----------



## Riich (Nov 22, 2008)

That's about the craziest stuff I've ever heard! I hope someone took the time to video it for the rest of us. :beer:


----------



## nd_gunslayer (Aug 9, 2004)

at least you didn't lose your coffee...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Your'e crazy.....that kind of stuff leads to drownings. :eyeroll:


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

hah no keystones were consumed prior to the incident. and we left our other buddy to fish so we didnt have anyone to video it. and i was nt to worried about drowning since the vex read 4.5 feet for depth. i was more worried about hypothermia. thats why i took all the precautions i could think of.


----------



## dskinny (Dec 7, 2008)

Well that makes my situation from yesterday pale in comparison. I "only" broke my new rod case's zipper and broke one of my poles!


----------

